# Getting rid of MS pop up window for family features



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

At one point I put my child's laptop on Microsoft Family. I don't use that feature now but my child is always getting a pop-up screen stating "Verify your account to continue using Microsoft family features". When I follow the links, it says a parent has to set things up. At some point there is that annoying thing about having to pay 50 cents which I'm not going to do. How do I get rid of this stupid thing?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

If money is being demanded, pretty sure you're infected.

Please follow the instructions here > NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

Follow the instructions carefully and if you have any problems running the scan, let the analyst know in your thread.

Post your logs as per the instructions in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum........not here.

Be advised that this part of the forum is usually very busy so some patience will be required but they will get to you eventually.

Good luck. :smile:


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

That's not the case. This is a standard MS pop up window connected to Family Safety. Somehow I have to cancel Family Safety either through my account or on my child's laptop.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Yes good luck resolving this, MS do charge 50c for adult verification the money goes to a charity, and many, many, people are in the same situation as you, where the only resolution is to pay the money again. According to some more savy posters COPPA the relevant legislation covering this DOES not specifically require that money be paid to accredit (adult verification) the account. I know of no resolution to this issue for US users.


To cite directly from the COPPA:


> § 312.5 Parental consent.
> (a) General requirements. (1) An operator is required to obtain verifiable parental consent before any collection, use, and/or disclosure of personal information from children, including consent to any material change in the collection, use, and/or disclosure practices to which the parent has previously consented. (2) An operator must give the parent the option to consent to the collection and use of the child’s personal information without consenting to disclosure of his or her personal information to third parties.
> (b) Mechanisms for verifiable parental consent. (1) An operator must make reasonable efforts to obtain verifiable parental consent, taking into consideration available technology. Any method to obtain verifiable parental consent must be reasonably calculated, in light of available technology, to ensure that the person providing consent is the child’s parent. (2) Methods to obtain verifiable parental consent that satisfy the requirements of this paragraph include: providing a consent form to be signed by the parent and returned to the operator by postal mail or facsimile; requiring a parent to use a credit card in connection with a transaction; having a parent call a toll-free telephone number staffed by trained personnel; using a digital certificate that uses public key technology; and using e-mail accompanied by a PIN or password obtained through one of the verification methods listed in this paragraph.”


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

So what are my options?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> the only resolution is to pay the money again


----------

